# Deer ham on the grill



## Al33 (Nov 20, 2004)

No Smoker, No Problem.

I just grilled an entire deer ham and it turned out deeeeeeelicios.   I'll admit, I'm no chef and was experimenting, but the dang thang tastes so good I just had to tell somebody and share what I did.  

Which was: I took a large knife and cut deep rings into and around the ham spaced about 2 inches apart. I then put liberal amounts of tenderizer in it and on by sprinkling it inside the cuts and rubbing it in. I let it cook on both sides awhile then started basting it with a concoction of Worceshire, Soy sauce, and a little liquid smoke with some Cavendars Greek seasoning mixed in. By far, Worcestershire made up the bulk of the mix and I used prolly a 10 to one mix with the Soy. Could be less, not real sure.   

Anyway, I cooked the sucker on low to medium heat most of the day, basting it often with the brew. After it cooled down, I cut all the meat away, gave the bone to my dog, and had myself a couple of samiches. I sure did impress myself and Ol Tex seemed mighty grateful too.  
Heck, even my finicky daughter liked it.  

I plan on using some of it with some barbecue sauce to pour over a bed of rice with some fresh onion chunks sprinkled on top.

Oh yeah, I let the ham age in an ice cooler for about 10 days keeping it cold. Might be something you would like to try. Didn't require any processing fee, no smoker, and the meat was perfectly cleaned and cared for. For me at least, it made eating it a pleasureable experience.   

Al


----------



## marknga (Nov 20, 2004)

Sounds great to me! I do something alittle similar, make deep cuts and put some garlic and onions in each cut. I then wrap the whole ham with strips of bacon. I wrap the whole thing in aluminium foil and grill it over low heat for several hours, turning every hour or so and keeping the fire steady.  Makes some great bar-b-q sandwiches!

Mark


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 20, 2004)

that' sounds great Al. 

i have done something similar before i got my smoker. i cover the topside of the ham as it sits on the grille with strips of bacon. baste with mix of Dale's, red wine vineager, a little lemon juice,black pepper. with a 2-burner gas grille, only lite one side and put the ham on the other side to cook slow for about 5-6 hours....i'm hungry now...


----------



## Nitro (Nov 20, 2004)

I cook mine in a similar fashion. 

Take Mesquite chips, wrap in foil. Poke a few holes in the foil packets. 

Light grill and turn to low. Let heat build and chips will smoke. 

Use a "cajun injector" and inject with your liquid of choice. 

Liberally spice outside of hindquarter with Herbs De Provence and Montreal Steak seasoning. 

Cook on low, turning every hour, insert a Meat thermometer and remove from heat when meat reaches 170 degrees near femur bone.

Slice or chop depending on your preference.

I have two that are going on in the morning.

Yum.


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Nov 21, 2004)

*Al Stop That Expirmint*

Al,
If you keep cooking that way I will get less and less of those deer you kill. Stop it-now.   Serisouly, way to go buddy  . I cant wait to try some of your venison cooking.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Butch,*

The door is always open to you, come when you can, but DO NOT expect my cooking to compare to your own.  

I can't wait to try some of the other techniques and recipes shared in this thread, but I'm going to have to get another deer first.   

Thanks folks,

Al


----------



## CAL (Nov 21, 2004)

Al,
Sounds like you have a great receipe to me as well as the other members posting.We all know it takes cooking talent to cook deer meat properly and sounds like you have it!Wish I could try some !


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Al, did you try it out on ole Tex first?....  

Just kiddin Bud, sounds good...  

Now you got me wishin I had something thawed out to throw on the grill or smoker.


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 25, 2004)

*If you ain't too proud to beg...*

go to a bbq house and beg a ham skin and put your deer ham in it to cook it.It sort of serves the same purpose as wrapping it in bacon,but man,what a flavor.Try it you'll like it...


----------

